# TTOC London (West) pub meet 13th April



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Time for another London pub meet, this time a new location - the Bull's Head, Kew. It's a great pub on the Thames, I only realised on Saturday that there is parking at the rear because the front entrance is on the riverside. :lol: I had a chat with the manager and he'd be happy to accommodate us, possibly with some reserved parking in the future if we're worth it. Link to pub below:

http://www.fancyapint.com/pubs/pub1198.php

Address: 15 Strand on the Green, Thames Rd, Kew, W4 3PQ.
Time: from 7.30 PM

Meals generally under a tenner, and they are good.

Parking for 10 or so cars plus overflow on quiet local streets, so sign up below to avoid disappointment!

1. Badyaker + miss b
2. Kei
3. Nilesong
4. Phodge & Mr Phodge
5. B16 TTC
6. Williamo
7. SlineTT + mrs SlineTT (TBC)
8.


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Count me in please !


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

1. Badyaker + miss b 
2. Korry
3. Super Josh



Josh


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

I would love to come but I am away that week maybe next time


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Not to worry, maybe some more of Charlie's posse will follow my example and turn up with barely an hour's notice...


----------



## donuTT (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi,

For sure it will be a sunny evening and quite sure that Mrs donuTT will also join me there.
Count us two in.

Thanks for the link Super Josh.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll pencil this in.
Kew is only a mile or so away from me.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

All added to top list
Looking like a good one, I might have to book a few tables at this rate!
In danger of breaking a sweat


----------



## farook (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi - Hope to be there, great location, f


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Added!


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Nilesong said:


> I'll pencil this in.
> Kew is only a mile or so away from me.


Nice one Erol, being so close it would be ruude not to 

SJ


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, I know Josh - I think I've walked by that pub too and thought it looked nice. 
Would love to live there!

Looking forward to it! Hope the weather is good for us.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Looks fab Phil. We'll be there. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Phil,
Add me to the list.
Thanks


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thought about it Phil but I think the view on Sydney Harbour might just win it for me :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I must have walked past that pub a hundred times, my Dad's parents lived in Chiswick.


----------



## Williamo (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm really interested in coming. Only just joined the TT club 3 months ago and looking to start coming to some events... this may be a good one to come and say hi! 

I live in Maida Vale so not too far from Kew.

Will


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

More than welcome Williamo. See you there.

You making the trip south then Andy?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

badyaker said:


> More than welcome Williamo. See you there.
> 
> You making the trip south then Andy?


I would but I start a new job next week [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry! Not going to be able to make it. I'm just coming back from paris and need to catch up on sleep.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I'm going to have to cry off too 

Working down in Portsmouth until the end of the week 

Was really looking forward to this.

SJ


----------



## farook (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi - It looks like i wont be able to join you on Wed - got to attend telcons - next time, hopefully, f


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, this doesn't look good. 

Is this still on?

I can still come along.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Definitely still on, although it looks like the killjoys have started something as the sun has decided not to turn up as well :lol:

My sister's visiting for uni too so that pushes the numbers up by 1


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll be there, so +1
Mervyn


----------



## kei (Jun 16, 2010)

i'll come! manage to fix my clutch pedal yesterday! :roll:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Good show!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

All added and updated

Paul, I know the feeling. I considered Penny's meet last month but if I'm honest, cocktails by the pool in Kuala Lumpur won out the day. See you next month


----------



## donuTT (Mar 19, 2011)

guys,

I'm afraid I need to cancel for tomorrow evening. I just realized that I have tons of work (just back from a business trip) and I will need to stay at the office much longer than expected.

Sorry about that. I look forward for the next events.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

SOrry to heat that, see you next time - if you fancy an early start there's always the Goodwood meet in a coupl/3 weeks time


----------



## Williamo (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks like nobody is able to make this, right?

Will


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

No, there's still a good bunch making the trip and the front page list is up to date!


----------



## Williamo (Jul 22, 2010)

Great - looks like there's still 8 or so folks going - see you all later. 
Thanks


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

We'll be there!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

For anyone not familiar with the area, if you're coming from the M4 J1 you need to head south on the south circular A205 towards Richmond and turn left immediately before Kew bridge - if you get onto Kew bridge you'll have to turn round on the other side.
Table is all booked up and it should be a good night, see you there!


----------



## kei (Jun 16, 2010)

just gave the car a quick clean, but with the dying light guess it was pointless as wont see anything when we're down there lol! :?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Really good meet guys, great to see some new faces and put some faces to names etc! Cheers for coming... I had no idea about the special guest(s), honest...

Next one will be the trip to Goodwood Supercar sunday (see link in sig strip below), bit of an early start for a sunday - probably heading off from the M25 J10 area at 7ish - but a good chance to get out of the city and give the car a blast. Then there's the Dutch weekend that I'm joining up with (see separate threads) on 15th May, and I think a return to Kew mid June so keep an eye on the Events section!

Might even have the roofrack off by then.... 
Cheers


----------



## Williamo (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey guys

Thanks for this evening. Good fun and I felt really welcome.

Hopefully see you for Goodwood and in June.

Cheers
Will


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A great night, thanks for organising everything Phil - including the entertainment! :wink: :lol:

Great to meet some new faces and see some old friends.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Good to meet you all.
Great pub. Good food.

Roll on the next one!


----------

